

Jason Hunter of JDOM fame, explains MarkLogic NoSQL with beer - jimfuller
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIenyXa8dDQ
How to demonstrate nosql with beer ... quite funnny, I especially like the performance demonstration!
======
cbiow
It's time to expand our lexicon of metaphors used to explain computing.
Desktops and filing cabinets are becoming dated, but beer never gets obsolete.

------
garyrusso
I vote for a part 2 to show a real-time beer supercluster with more Dale Kim
appearances.

------
jimfuller
I especially like the performance and real time query demonstration!

------
calldei
I especially liked the Trash Can Moment .. a literal ROTFL

------
alexb1978
... a novel way to describe NoSQL at parties ;)

------
crichey
Totally cool way to understand the technology!

------
drwatson
Way to go! Next up MVCC using do-nuts

------
saram
Love the trash can!

------
jpcs
I like it! :-)

